# Just had sexxx - lost my virginity!!



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

How can you have sex AND lose your virginity when there are only 3 million people in the world??


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

bruhhhhhhh

you tryn a link a youtube vid or learn html?

if it's the latter, you've never had sex...


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

You're the best!!!


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

daniels2000 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

JAkDy said:


>


Just to link the video? or did you really have sex?


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels (Aug 10, 2012)

Big wow


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Details plz


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

daniels2000 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Underwood (Mar 4, 2015)

Gives me hope I might make it.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

gg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why is there a whole thread about this? :doh


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't see the video. Is it a video of the sex?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

You had sex with an escort or something?


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Kickass, dude! I might be doing this in a week or so, and its ****ing brilliant because the way its going down is really the best way for me to go about it I think. For one, she already knows I'm a virgin from the outset, so not only do I not have to worry about the social stigma, its actually a turn-on. She wants to deflower me, she's into that. So...**** yeah!


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

ok i was trying to link the akon had sex video lol. Failed there.
No it was not an escort for the surprising number who asked, just a girl I've been seeing for a bit.


----------



## Hurrikan (Mar 22, 2015)

Underwood said:


> Gives me hope I might make it.


Oh you are just a a youngin'. You should have lots of hope.


----------



## Hurrikan (Mar 22, 2015)

JAkDy said:


> ok i was trying to link the akon had sex video lol. Failed there.
> No it was not an escort for the surprising number who asked, just a girl I've been seeing for a bit.


I'm glad it wasn't an escort and I thinks it's weird that people would think that. I would have so much anxiety trying to find a prostitute, pay her, do the deed and deal with all possible consequences.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

What was it like?
Was she a virgin (did she know what she was doing?)
Was it awkward?
Details plz


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

kurtcobain said:


> What was it like?
> Was she a virgin (did she know what she was doing?)
> Was it awkward?
> Details plz


It was pretty good, though not as good as the amount of hype would suggest. Though that's probably more due to my own inexperience. I wasn't particularly nervous (couple glasses of red helped) at all.
She wasn't a virgin. It wasn't too awkward I don't think.

Girl I met first time a week before after chatting online for a while. I'm 22, she was 19 turning 20 however much more experienced than me. We just had some drinks then came back to my place and she stayed over.

I recently (about 1 month before) moved out of my parents place into the city and am now living with a couple mates in an apartment.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good for you m8.. I hope one day i'll make it out too.


----------

